# I finally broke the 17 mph barrier



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

17.1 mph ave 18.5 miles driveway to driveway.


----------



## DennisM (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent. I am just starting to hit 30 miles per ride. I do need to bump up my average speed, but it is coming along.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a long ride dude!
I try to keep my rides to one hour - leaves more time to hang out with my family. 
I usually get 4 days per week. 
I like the speed, I want to get faster!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not trying to burst your bubble or minimize your progress (because it is noteworthy), but limiting rides to an hour and focusing on _just_ riding faster isn't doing much to build base miles and endurance.

It's essentially an hour long hard effort, then you're done. No longer, slower (but not slow) rides where you mix in some intervals, maybe do a route with some climbs...

As long as you don't overexert, what you're doing is ok and _will_ build cardio, but (I think) mixing things up will ultimately make you a stronger rider _and_ keep things interesting.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

You cannot burst my bubble 
You are right, variety is nice - necessary!
I also ride a mountain bike, and when I ride on the road (for only a month or so now) different routes, sometimes 10 miles, sometimes 24, sometimes mostly flat like today, sometimes some hills, sometimes in traffic in town, sometimes on a paved bike path. I hooked up with a group ride the other day, and I would like to do this again without slowing people down so much 
Im lovin it.


----------



## nbaffaro (May 31, 2013)

That's good. I can appreciate the effort it takes to get there. I'm not much further ahead. Intervals bring the suck, they helped my 5k time tremendously. I just haven't had the will power to go do it. Keep riding. You'll get faster.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SpeedNeeder said:


> You cannot burst my bubble
> You are right, variety is nice - necessary!
> I also ride a mountain bike, and when I ride on the road (for only a month or so now) different routes, sometimes 10 miles, sometimes 24, sometimes mostly flat like today, sometimes some hills, sometimes in traffic in town, sometimes on a paved bike path. I hooked up with a group ride the other day, and I would like to do this again without slowing people down so much
> Im lovin it.


Glad I didn't burst that bubble.  

Probably the most important part is you're lovin' it. I've been road riding for ~30 years and am still lovin' it.

What you've offered here is far different than sticking with an hour long/ hard effort, 4 days a week. You're doing fine, and I think group rides will help you in a variety of ways.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks nba, that's my plan, just keep riding and having fun.
I tried some max effort intervals last week, might do that again soon.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I try to keep my rides to one hour - leaves more time to hang out with my family.


That's weird. I try to keep my rides to well over an hr to get away from the family.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol BostonG, sorry to hear that!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I tried some max effort intervals last week, might do that again soon.


For intervals to be effective, you need to do them systematically and that includes recovery. Roughly it takes six sessions to start seeing results. That means if you do intervals twice a week, you won't see measurable results for about three weeks.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info - I'm going to try once a week for the time being - I think I'm too old for twice a week! (45)
Truth is I'm just not in good enough shape yet. 
Yet.


----------



## JLLNet (Jul 10, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Not trying to burst your bubble or minimize your progress (because it is noteworthy), but limiting rides to an hour and focusing on _just_ riding faster isn't doing much to build base miles and endurance.
> 
> It's essentially an hour long hard effort, then you're done. No longer, slower (but not slow) rides where you mix in some intervals, maybe do a route with some climbs...
> 
> As long as you don't overexert, what you're doing is ok and _will_ build cardio, but (I think) mixing things up will ultimately make you a stronger rider _and_ keep things interesting.


Because of limited time I only ride 1-1.5 hrs almost every other day. I warm up for the first couple of miles at fairly easy pedaling, high cadance, but when I start going a little faster after 30 mnts at around 18 mph, my legs start giving up, then if I push hard enough and start drafting behind someone I can sustain 20-22 mph for another 20 mnts but at that pace my legs are done after an hour. However when I ride on big groups I can go a couple of hours without stopping and maintaining about 16-18mph and 25mph on short bursts.
I'm 5'8 fairly slim and only been riding for about a year, but constantly every other day for the past 2-3 months.

Why am I getting so tire on my hour rides and during the day I always feel my leg when I climb steps.

Am I getting built? Are you always tire legs because of daily riding, are my legs at some point will get used to and not hurt much?

No pain no gain? but I do want to be able to ride 20-25mph to follow the fast guys. I ride in an industrial hole in Miami, all flats.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You - need - rest. Look up "over training" - or what it really should be called - under-resting.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations on your improvements. :thumbsup: When you look back, you get to see just how far you've come. Next month/year, you'll look back at this period and hopefully see even more gains since. I'm glad you are adding so much variety, too. Enjoy it all!


I took a few years off _(was at zero fitness level, added 20+ pounds!)_ and started riding again in June. The improvements were small and I was starting to worry, blaming it on being 50. Then 2 weeks ago, I felt good enough after Saturday morning's group ride to ride with the group Sunday. Usually I was toast the day or 2 after a ride. These ride have been between 1 1/2 to 2 hours, the first half with a group and the second solo.

This last Saturday, I decided to push into 2 1/2 hours. It was a big step out in our very hot days. I drank four 18 oz. bottles and pushed really hard at times. It it nice to see everything _finally_ improving. Sometimes improvements show up suddenly. Recovery between rides is the key.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Thanks for the info - I'm going to try once a week for the time being - I think I'm too old for twice a week! (45)
> Truth is I'm just not in good enough shape yet.
> Yet.


You're nowhere near "too old".  

You can work interval training into regular rides, if you want to. Nothing says you have to do 9 sets of one mile hammer/one mile recovery in an 18 mile ride. Start throwing 3 sets of whatever distance you can handle into the middle of your rides twice a week, and build from there. You need to warm up, and then taper off a bit at the end, and do regular recovery rides. And rest. One day off a week never hurt anyone at our ages. :wink:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Thanks for the info - I'm going to try once a week for the time being - I think I'm too old for twice a week! (45)


OMG. I'm 41.. my life is almost over. 

The majority of the riders in my ride group are 40-60yrs of age. One guy in his 50's just did an Ironman. We ride 3 times a week 40-60mi each at over 17mph ave. 

Uhh... you're not too old.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

The more you ride the younger you become ...


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

BostonG said:


> That's weird. I try to keep my rides to well over an hr to get away from the family.


That's why I started doing centuries


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

17+ is a great average! Keep up the work. I do find that the course you take can kill your average tremendously. On the Gulf Coast of FL. My average was about 2 MPH higher than where I live now. Due to long roads with a fraction of the number of traffic lights here. Bike paths here have a lot of road crossing also. It all chips away your average speed.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Social Climber said:


> That's why I started doing centuries


LOL sorry to hear that!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

y2kota said:


> 17+ is a great average! Keep up the work. I do find that the course you take can kill your average tremendously. On the Gulf Coast of FL. My average was about 2 MPH higher than where I live now. Due to long roads with a fraction of the number of traffic lights here. Bike paths here have a lot of road crossing also. It all chips away your average speed.


Thanks Y2Kota. 
I know it's not an earth shattering average, but I averaged about 14 mph the first time I bothered to track a ride, I'm happy with the improvement!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

i missed some posts here!
Thank you for your comments tig, tlg, and mpre!
Chinaman - I like this concept, I think you are right!

Last night I did telephone intervals. My phone kept ringing (work) and I had to pull over and talk, lol, then I would sprint trying to make my lost time - not because I wanted to do intervals, but because I was running out of daylight! I didn't want to get got on the bike trail with no light...

Tonight I took a walk with the wife and then ran a mile or two after - my 'off' day.

If my work day doesn't totally suck tomorrow (it probably will), I will try to hook up with the group ride again. I only went with them once, then last week I had to work late and missed :-/, and if I don't make it tomorrow night - they will think I am wimping out and can't handle it!

FYI - I averaged 17.7 with the group, though I didn't do as much drafting as I could have.


----------



## nbaffaro (May 31, 2013)

For me the group rides average speed didn't reflect how we actually were riding. For the first few miles it was side by side and talking. Then they hit a spot and all the sudden it was on. Then the same on the way in. Hard to have a true door to door average like that. Would be nice to have seen in on strava to see what we did for the "work" miles.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't have a particular desire to get away from my family. Chariot

Not that I ride at 17 with the double behind me. An hour of riding, 45 minutes of swing sets and slides and then another 45 or so of riding works nicely on the weekends.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I don't have a particular desire to get away from my family. Chariot
> 
> Not that I ride at 17 with the double behind me. An hour of riding, 45 minutes of swing sets and slides and then another 45 or so of riding works nicely on the weekends.


Excellent training regimen!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

y2kota said:


> 17+ is a great average! Keep up the work. I do find that the course you take can kill your average tremendously. On the Gulf Coast of FL. My average was about 2 MPH higher than where I live now. Due to long roads with a fraction of the number of traffic lights here. Bike paths here have a lot of road crossing also. It all chips away your average speed.


So can wind. Let's not forget wind.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I find that in a group ride, I'll avg about 2-3 mph more than a solo. That can vary of course depending on several things buit I found that typically, it stays between the 2-3 mph faster mark.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Thanks for the info - I'm going to try once a week for the time being - I think I'm too old for twice a week! (45)
> Truth is I'm just not in good enough shape yet.
> Yet.


Then work on building a good base of fitness so that you can benefit from the intervals.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Rode 15 miles today, was trying to beat some of my segment times on Strava, which I did, but not like I wanted too 
The cross winds seemed to slow me down, though I never thought of a cross wind as slowing?


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Rode 15 miles today, was trying to beat some of my segment times on Strava, which I did, but not like I wanted too
> The cross winds seemed to slow me down, though I never thought of a cross wind as slowing?


Crosswinds can be pretty difficult. Only 1/3 of the relative wind direction is beneficial (4 O'clock to 8 O'clock, bike traveling toward 12 O'clock).

They hurt much more in fast group rides.
(don't do this at home, kids)


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a cool photo tig 

I road 20.5 miles today at 16.3 mph. 
I feel like I'm getting stronger, but it's not showing up on my average times!
i have repeated my 17.1 mph ride, but not bested it! 
Its generally been windier lately, perhaps this is messing me up. 
Not that I think I should set a personal best every day, but I was hopeful today after having 3 days off


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Wind plays a big role on flat ground. Crosswind vs headwind vs tailwind all will impact times. Don't get too worked up about as there is nothing you can do. Racing yourself is great, but without factoring the wind it makes it hard to judge.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JoePAz said:


> Wind plays a big role on flat ground. Crosswind vs headwind vs tailwind all will impact times. Don't get too worked up about as there is nothing you can do. Racing yourself is great, but without factoring the wind it makes it hard to judge.


If he keeps recorded data for many years over a selected number of set routes he will see a pattern in his times and/or average speeds - if as much as possible is kept the same. It's a useful tool for people like me who rarely ride with others (10am or 1pm through the week). The trap is that we race ourselves all the time and this isn't good. It leads to little or no improvement once the "newby" staged is passed (which usually has a steep upward curve of improvement from many factors). To ride fast we must go fast and that's not the same as going hard & steady.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

17.2 

I reminded myself of something I heard in a podcast the last time I set a PB - when you are riding alone, you probably aren't riding as hard as you think you are...


----------



## biggunnz (May 27, 2013)

To the OP, congrats on the accomplishment! You will get faster in time. I started this year on a Walmart bike, bought my first real bike in March, a steel cross bike...got a Caad 10 this fall. I went from 230 lbs to my current 190 lbs. So far my fastest ride is 19.7 mph for 32 miles. The point beginning is give it time and with some effort you will see big gains in a relatively short time.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

19.7!
awesome!


----------

